# YHEC (Youth Hunter Education Challenge) Oct. 2 in Linwood/Bonner Springs, KS



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

would think about it if my equipment was within the regs


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

ive been involved in YHEC for two years now up in PA and no youth competition is better than it.


----------



## BoneCllctrFreak (Mar 21, 2010)

deermeadows said:


> ive been involved in YHEC for two years now up in PA and no youth competition is better than it.


I agree YHEC is awesome. 
BTW did you go to nationals.


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

no but one of the guys on my team went and place 12th overall in the juniors. he ended up winning a hoyt turbohawk and muzzleloader up there


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd do good with the shotguns, muzzleloaders and the .22's.

Jake


----------

